# Arnold Schoenberg second tread and last



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was looking for more* Schoenberg *works i only have is chamber music works.What about is orchestral work.*What are is masterpiece among is composition*.

Im looking for something sad and brooding may i says dark(?).After reading Thomas Mann novel _dr faustus_ i'm more intrigued by this musician and i like is painting any book i might grab on is artwork (paintings).

Is music has got Under my skin as far as i know, for a reason or another.Should i tried * Alan Berg *music since he were one of is student perhaps i should like him.But this guys i dont know were to start.

That it for now , i hope there are some Schoenberg fanboys here, i need subjection?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Schoenberg's writing for orchestra, in his mature works, is very chamber-like in its use of small instrumental groups, partially inspired in this regard by his friend Gustav Mahler's orchestration.

The Five Pieces for Orchestra and Variations, op. 31, are his main purely orchestral works, masterpieces both. He also wrote a concerto for violin and one for piano, and both are excellent.

The early work Pelleas und Mellisande is a late romantic tone poem in the vein of Strauss. It's a bit thickly scored, but still fine music.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Verklärte Nacht, originally for string sextet, but later arranged (and revised) for string orchestra.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Let me recommend the two Chamber Symphonies.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Survivor from Warsaw is unpleasant listening but a powerful piece.
The op.16 Five Orchestral pieces contain the first use of klangfarbenmelodie.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

And after you've explored the suggestions given thus far, take a listen to Schoenberg's song cycle _Pierrot lunaire _op. 21.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The Variations for orchestra is a splendid piece , not at all difficult once you've heard it a few times .
The Karajan/BPO recording on DG , part of a three CD set of works by Schoenberg, Berg & Webern
is hard ot beat . The whole set is recommended for people who think they don't like complex
atonal music , even though not all the works on it are atonal .


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> I was looking for more* Schoenberg *works i only have is chamber music works.What about is orchestral work.*What are is masterpiece among is composition*....


Suggested recs. :tiphat:

View attachment 44671







View attachment 44672


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

And just when you think you've heard everything by Schoenberg, you're going to run into his "Kaiserwalzer", a chamber orchestra arrangement of Johann Strauss's famous "Emperor's Waltz".

Schoenberg is phenomenal in range, from his early high-Romantic style in _Gurrelieder_ and _Verklärte Nacht _(_Transfigured Night_), through all of the atonal stuff (the Violin and Piano Concertos are stunning masterpieces), and into neo-classical things like the Cello Concerto "after Monn's Concerto in D major for harpsichord" and then the various transcriptions, including the above mentioned piece by Johann Strauss II.

And the guy painted, too!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> And just when you think you've heard everything by Schoenberg, you're going to run into his "Kaiserwalzer", a chamber orchestra arrangement of Johann Strauss's famous "Emperor's Waltz".


Let's not forget Christmas Music, for string trio, piano, and harmonium!





Anyone who says the man didn't have range simply has no clue what they're talking about.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Anyone who says the man didn't have range simply has no clue what they're talking about.


I once presented a class (the topic had to do with art, the definition of art, and contemporary art) and presented snippets of several pieces by Arnold Schoenberg, without announcing to the class that they were the work of a single composer. We then had a discussion about the merits of the various pieces, which began, I think, with the Cello Concerto (after Monn), moved to the opening from _Gurrelieder_ and then a bit of the _Verklärte Nacht _and ranged through several of the atonal pieces to eventually arrive at _Pierrot Lunaire_. The students had the impression that the selection represented a range of 18th, 19th, and 20th century composition, which obviously degenerated by the time the 20th century came round and _Pierrot Lunaire _was penned by some madman. The point I really wanted to make was that a great modern artist, one known for works of "madness", was generally a very capable "traditionally trained" technician who _decides_ to create modernistic works. It wasn't that Schoenberg was incapable of writing "nice sounding" music, he _wanted _to move into a different realm of expression for his own artistic reasons. Most students were shocked when I revealed that all the pieces I played had been written by the same composer -- the same madman who had written that goofy sounding _Lunaire _(or Loonier) piece.

I recall I used Jackson Pollock as a graphic artist representation, showing some of his early realistic works before presenting the _Lavender Mist _era work. Could Jackson Pollock really draw like Michelangelo???








Jackson Pollock. Senza titolo, 1937-39.








Jackson Pollock. Lavender Mist, No. 1. 1950.


----------

